# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  To σταντ του Ρόκο

## maria(lef)

Αυτό είναι το σταντ που έφτιαξε ο Λευτέρης για τον Ροκάκο (και μάλιστα με σπασμένο χέρι τότε ακόμη...  ::  ) αλλά δεν το τελειώσαμε ακόμη, αν εξαιρέσουμε την προσθήκη ενός ακόμη παιχνιδιού που δεν φαίνεται σ' αυτές τις φωτογραφίες, γιατί ο μικρός μας διαβολάκος δεν το τιμάει και ιδιαίτερα...  ::   Συνήθως το χρησιμοποιεί σαν ενδιάμεση στάση ξεκούρασης όταν πετάει σαν το... μιράζ μέσα στο σπίτι!  ::

----------


## vagelis76

Μαρία επαγγελματική δουλεία έκανε ο Λευτέρης και με ένα χέρι.
Μπραβο παιδία .

----------


## mariah

Μαρακι πολυ καλο το σταντ!!!!

----------


## maria(lef)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ! Μακάρι και ο Ρόκο να το έβλεπε έτσι...  ::   Πάντως του Κωνσταντίνου δεν συγκρίνεται με τίποτα και ο Πάρης το καταχαίρεται!!!

----------


## jamie

Ο καθένας έχει κατασκευαστεί πολύ ωραία playstands! Υπάρχουν πολύ χαρούμενος πτηνών!   :Big Grin:   ::   :Big Grin:

----------

